# Temporizador regresivo programable de 10 hrs con pic 16f84a



## Sergio Israel Raygoza And (Jun 14, 2009)

hola a todos...soy nuevo en este foro y requiero de un poco de ayuda.. se muy poco de programacion en lenguaje ensamblador y por eso tengo un poco de problemas.. estoy construyendo un temporizador regresivo que sea programable especificamente 10 u ocho horas.. en la web encontre uno, que es lo que buscaba pero al momento de cargarlo al pic me di cuenta de que no funcionaba, este temporizador consta de 3 displays  el primero que puede mostrar hasta 9hrs y los dos siguientes que muestran los minutos, al momento de cargar el programa que ya viene en .hex y ver que hace el pic es donde encuentro el problema, solo encienden los 2 primeros displays de 7segmentos, y los numeros que aparecen se mezclan... al momento de entrar a programar el temporizador con los 2 botones se mezclan los numeros en los 2 displays es imposible ver que numero estoy programando.. se utiliza la tecnica de multiplexion por lo cual los 3 displays estan conectados en paralelo, se utiliza un deco de bcd a 7seg es el 7447 y para disparar los diplays se utilizan 3 transistores bc548... el programa venia en .hex pero lo converti en .asm con el icprog....les agradeceria mucho su ayuda...solo quiero que me ayuden a corregir el programa ya que esta todo hecho....si alguien pudiera ayudarme..se lo agradeceria...

les dejo el link de la pag.... http://ar.geocities.com/chaly29web/proyectos_con_pic/notas/temporizador1.html


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 23, 2009)

Amigo, tengo problemas similares con el mismo proyecto. Pensaba que era error de montaje. Yo uso el proyecto que es un temporizadoro Ascendente/Descendente y los numeros se me muestran un poco locos...

Si logro encontrar el fallo, te aviso.

Encontraste algo? Si lo hallas, me avisas....si lo hallo te aviso, vale?

Alguien sabe de un temporizador similar de minutos? con PIC, salida a displays 7 seg?

Este está en Pablín..pero no es de Pablín
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/timer/index.htm

Se parece a este..o quizá sea el mismo....versión mejorada:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/oscillators_timers/019/index.html


Gracias!


----------



## Sergio Israel Raygoza And (Jun 23, 2009)

Voy a seguir buscando... no he encontrado nada pero en todo caso me he puesto a programar ya que no encuentro nada y ante un poco de urgencia que tengo sobre este temporizador..... si sale algo espero pronto lo hare saber y lo publico para ver si les ayuda en algo.....


----------



## Sergio Israel Raygoza And (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya hize algo del contador mi problema es el multiplexeo... el contador por lo pronto no es programable y arranca automaticamente al encender el pic, el tiempo de conteo es en ascendente hasta 10hrs... si te interesa Bushell voy a publicar el contador mas adelante...como te digo lo unico que me falla es el multiplexeo... por que no me mentiene los displays encendidos.... enciende de uno en uno.....


----------



## felicris (Jun 26, 2009)

amigos buscando por internet y encontre en esta pagina lo que necesitan ( yo lo implemente y funciona) 

utiliza pocos componentes y es ideal para controlar el accionamiento de cualquier elemento.

espero les sirva

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/oscillators_timers/019/index.html


----------



## Sergio Israel Raygoza And (Jun 26, 2009)

Gracias por tu aporte felicris... solo habria que modificar los tiempos ya que hablamos de horas y el proyecto llega a 99 min... en realidad en mi caso busco algo mas simple y directo del pic... que no utilice decodificadores ..... voy a publicar el programa que llevo hasta ahorita....solo que trae un error en la  multiplexion...pero en lo que al tiempo se refiere es algo exacto....claro no es preciso...pero haber si alguien me puede ayudar con la multiplexion....... se utiliza todo el puerto B de rb0 a rb7 para el display... no utiliza entradas ya que cuenta automaticamente al encender y al llegar a 10 hrs se resetea e inicia de nuevo el conteo...


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 27, 2009)

Bueno, gracias a todos.

Yo encontré este otro y parece que es lo que necesitamos. Además usa un PIC que es más moderno. Y no usa decos, lo que facilita todo, sobre todo la pcb.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (Ago 5, 2009)

felicris dijo:
			
		

> amigos buscando por internet y encontre en esta pagina lo que necesitan ( yo lo implemente y funciona)
> 
> utiliza pocos componentes y es ideal para controlar el accionamiento de cualquier elemento.
> 
> ...




Sí, yo lo acabo de terminar y funciona muy bien. Recomendado. Tiene un botón Select, que permite seleccionar hasta 15 tiempos preestablecidos por el usuario, (Con el botón Set) algo que cae muy bien, pues se pueden escoger rápidamente los tiempos que más se necesiten, se le da Star y listo. Muy bueno.

Lo que no me sirve a mí, es que tiene la salida por RB5 permanentemente en alto. Yo la quisiera permanentemente en bajo y que cuando llegue al final del temporizado,  haga intermitencias alto/bajo/alto/bajo....Así conecto un búzzer y con ayuda de un transistor, sonará pi-pi-pi-pi.... Me imagino que modificando un poco el código fuente... Trataré.

Pero lo dicho. Circuito recomendado 100%


----------



## tecol (Nov 1, 2009)

eey BUSHELL  yo tambien acabo de implementarlo y no funciona con bien los display muestran cualquier cosa menos algo coherente no te paso eso a ti ??


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 10, 2009)

No, no me pasó. El circuito funciona excelentemente, y a la primera.


----------



## RICARDOSO (Abr 1, 2010)

oigan yo ando buscando lo mimo que ustedes y encontre el programa y lo simule en proteus, y nomas no me muestra nada, yo lo necesito que sea descendente de 10 minutos a cero. lo trate de corregir pero no le entiendo, hbaer si alguien me hecha la mano.


----------



## os12300 (Ene 20, 2012)

¡Saludos! para todos, tengo un problema, con el tempoin, al parecer no esta completo, ¿tiene alguien el codigo para crear este temporizador?, ya que me interesa mucho y deseo armarlo, les dejo mi correo para ver si me pueden ayudar. Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.









  Tambien dejenme comentarles que hay algunos ligas que ya no funcionan. Gracias nuevamente y quedo en espera de su respuesta...


----------



## markitosb (Feb 19, 2012)

amigo el link de descarga de la pagina  no funciona  aver  si lo puedes  subir  los archivos  grasias


----------



## Waldo Armando (Feb 20, 2012)

Veo que muchos tienen ese problema yo les puedo ayudar, pero lo qu yo uso es temporizadores que tiene el pic, no se si estaran de acuerdo que se los haga con eso y con otro lenguaje Css, depende de ustedes, si estan de acuerdo les ayudo.


----------



## markitosb (Feb 21, 2012)

grasias  tu  ayuda  nos  servira de mucho mejpr  si usas el pic 16f628a o pic16f84a 



grasias  tu  ayuda  nos  servira de mucho mejpr  si usas el pic 16f628a o pic16f84a 



hola  amigo que tal  con segui un temporisador me parese el mas sensillo de todos  lo arme  todo probe en el proteus  pero  no  quiere funcionar  a ver  si lo puedes simular  subo los  archivos  para que le des una mirada  aver  sia lguien puede haserlo funcionar


----------



## Waldo Armando (Feb 21, 2012)

Saben lo que voy a hacer es realizar un programa en tiempo real no usare retardos, usare el timer, para que funcione, eso lo are en el puerto B del pic y usare un decodificador a 7 segmentos, tambien usare el pueto b, la programacion del tiempo lo are por el puerto a, solo denme tiempo y se los doy funcionando, si hay algun problema les aviso, y el lenguaje sera en Css, porque en assembler, tardaria un poc mas jjejeje


----------



## Lester Reik (Dic 14, 2013)

Hola tengo un problema no me funciona el temporizador por favor necesito ayuda aqui les mando el esquema en proteus el programa y otros archivos para la comprension.  
 Gracias agradezco de antemano su ayuda 

Ver el archivo adjunto temporizador programable.rar

Ver el archivo adjunto RelayTimerV3.zip

Ver el archivo adjunto RelayTimerSource.zip



Aqui esta. Gracias





BUSHELL dijo:


> Sí, yo lo acabo de terminar y funciona muy bien. Recomendado. Tiene un botón Select, que permite seleccionar hasta 15 tiempos preestablecidos por el usuario, (Con el botón Set) algo que cae muy bien, pues se pueden escoger rápidamente los tiempos que más se necesiten, se le da Star y listo. Muy bueno.
> 
> Lo que no me sirve a mí, es que tiene la salida por RB5 permanentemente en alto. Yo la quisiera permanentemente en bajo y que cuando llegue al final del temporizado,  haga intermitencias alto/bajo/alto/bajo....Así conecto un búzzer y con ayuda de un transistor, sonará pi-pi-pi-pi.... Me imagino que modificando un poco el código fuente... Trataré.
> 
> Pero lo dicho. Circuito recomendado 100%





Hola es muy interesante tu proyecto nose si puedes subir el archivo en proteus por favor. Gracias


----------



## markitosb (Dic 16, 2013)

hola que tal pruebalo en un prothoboard y te funcionar correctamente yo lo probe nteriormentelos pines 
4 va al 17 6 va al 18 no te olvides  suerte saludos


----------

